# Picked up a kadet...



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a bit premature, but I was able to acquire a kadet pistol on gunbroker... does anyone know, will it take standard CZ75B grips?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only difference between a Kadet and a CZ-75B is the slide assembly and the magazines.


----------

